# resting bacon question



## dasmoke (Mar 23, 2013)

After you are done smoking the bacon and you let it rest a couple of days to mello, do you wrap it or do you just put it on racks to air out?

Thank you

dasmoke


----------



## fpnmf (Mar 23, 2013)

On racks in the fridge..


----------



## smokeamotive (Mar 23, 2013)

Myself, I take the slabs after smoking and put them in vacuum bags and put them in the fridge for  a week to 10 days to let all the smokey goodness soak thruout. Then slice it up and package. Going to be slicing some up today as a matter of fact. Look for my Q-view. :biggrin:


----------

